# MCAT 2013 and Fear of Merit List



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

guys i want to share one thing that this time competition among the student is so high every student is at their peak of his/her preparationsome people saying this cant change the merit but i ask them who ? now i am exhausted and thinking about merit all the time. Guys what ur opinion about this  i am talking about MCAt 2013 :red::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

U R right.Merit is so high that average student, like me, even can't think of giving mcat 2013 but I am still in the race of mcat 2013 because I know where there is a will,there is a way.I believe in ALLAH and I know if I work hard and determined to achieve my goal then no one can stop me.Please think the same and dont under estimate your will power.Work hard and pray to ALLAH and then see whats happen  And about merit list,then it is natural feeling in medical student so dont worry ,U and me are not alone at all


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

thanx


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome 
Do pray for me too


----------

